
Show HN: Peer-to-peer for shell scripts - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/dreamtime
======
fiatjaf
I don't understand it exactly. Maybe I'll read the source code since it is so
small, but perhaps you should give a practical example of someone using your
library for some end.

~~~
chr15m
I will add a public log aggregation example, thanks!

------
sattoshi
Reminds me of utox[0]. Early on names were just hashes but then came along a
few nickname registration servers through which you could use a memorable
name. This could benefit from something similar.

[0] [http://utox.org/](http://utox.org/)

~~~
chr15m
Dreamtime uses the Bittorrent DHT. You can use any plaintext room name and it
is internally converted to an infohash through which peers can find eachother.

